# Emersed to submerged???



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

What is the best way to convert emersed growth plants to submerged form? I recently purchased 25 pots of P. erectus and 6 pots of P. stellatus.

Placed them into my newly set up 125 and the next day ALL of the leaves on the P. stellatus fell off. This was expected. They are doing fine now sending out new shoots 6 days later.

On the other hand, the P. erectus have melted and I am not sure if ANY will be salvageable.

What is the best way to convert them to submerged form?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jdigiorgio,

What I do is I put the plants in a high humidity container for a few weeks then most of them make the transition without much problem.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Well I guess i either need to make more space in the basement or look for someone with these plants submersed already.

You think I should throw out the P. erectus or leave it for a week or so. Stems are kind of turning to mush but there are still green tips.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

What are those anyway? Cut soda bottles?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jdigiorgio,

Yes, those are Pepsi bottles with about 3" missing from the middle.

As for the Pogostemon erectus, if the stem is still green and firm I would give it some time. If it is soft and mushy I would cut the stems off about 1" above the substrate and if they show no life in a week or so dig out the roots and start over.

Pogostemon erectus Emersed









Pogostemon erectus Submerged


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok will do, I would say over 75% of the 100 or so stems are mushy, but they still have nice green tips. Should I float the tips, plant them get rid of them? 

I know its hard to tell without seeing, so I can take some pics and post them if that helps...

I have a feeling I will just have to try again...

Kind of sucks after spending all that money and not to mention how much time it took to go get the plants seperate them from the potting medium, seperate individual stems from the bunches and then plant them individually!! AGGGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jdigiorgio,

If it were me I would cub off the mushy stems and if the tips are still good cut them off where the stem is still firm try planting those as well. Maybe take a couple of tips and try an emersed set up on a bright (not sunny) window sill. Just Miracle Grow potting soil and stems will work for a first try!


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Just set up my emersed garden yesterday...I used an old 75 gal laying around. Guess I have the room now!

Thanks for the help.

Did not know that they needed to be transitioned like that. What do they do in the wild?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jdigiorgio,

They dump all their leaves and turn to mush! lol

Actually, because their climate in SE Asia is much, much, more humid than we have here in the US I doubt they have any problem at all when the rivers rise / flood.


----------

